# Fps Probleme Bei Wow



## mekka84 (5. Juni 2008)

hallo habe folgendes problem. wenn ich im game bin bekomme ich keine gute fps in sw ca 35, shatt 20 und in raids meistens zwischen 20 und 5. Habe schon meine grafik runtergedreh aber das bringt auch nichts.

Habe als betriebsystem win xp + folgende hardware
Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           Intel Celeron D 336, 2966 MHz (21 x 141)
      Motherboard Name                                  asrock 4 core dual
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              VIA Apollo PT880 Pro / PT880 Ultra / PT894
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   2048 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI (06/01/07)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon X1950 GT Secondary  (512 M
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon X1950 GT  (512 M
      Monitor                                           Sampo AlphaScan 812S  (000001)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        VIA VT8237A/8251 High Definition Audio Controller

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      IDE Controller                                    VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Floppy-Laufwerk                                   Diskettenlaufwerk
      Festplatte                                        IBM-DPTA-371020  (10 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/66)
      Festplatte                                        ExcelStor Technology J8160  (153 GB, IDE)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                CV1384P GPJ601D SCSI CdRom Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                SONY DVD RW AW-G170A
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         9766 MB (1715 MB frei)
      D: (FAT32)                                        110016 MB (7862 MB frei)
      E: (NTFS)                                         31000 MB (8663 MB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 147.2 GB (17.8 GB frei)

verstehe halt nicht warum ich so eine miese fps habe.

mit freundlichen grüße


----------



## poTTo (6. Juni 2008)

wie schauts mit den Treibern aus ? Versuch ggfs. mal die OMEGA Treiber für die ATI 1950, findest du bei googel notfalls  -> "Omega Driver"


----------



## Topsecret (6. Juni 2008)

1. Da gehste mal auf Start > Ausführen und gibst dxdiag ein.
Dann kommt ein Fenster dass bestätigst du mit JA.
Jetzt geht ein großes Fenster auf, dort klickst du oben rechts auf den Reiter "Weitere Hilfe".
Dann den Button "Außer Kraft setzen.." hier setzen wir den Punkt auf "Wert für Außerkraftsetzung" und geben in das Fenster die Mhz Zahl ein die der Monitor kann, bei TFTs eigendlich immer 75 und bei den alten Röhrenbildschirmen, kann es mehr sein.
Dann auf OK und Beenden.

2. Google mal ein wenig, es gibt Seiten die sich mit Treibern  und Overclocking beschäftigen, dort bekommt man auch öfters zu lesen welcher Treiber für welche Karte am besten ist.
Die Schlußfolgerung dass immer der aktuellste Treiber der beste ist, ist absolut falsch, es kann nämlich auch das Gegenteil eintreten.

3. Festplatte defragmentieren, am besten mit O&O Defrag, mit der Einstellung dass Programme die am meisten genutzt werden, nach vorne auf die Festplatte geschoben werden. 

4. In eine Hauptstadt stellen, und ein wenig an den Einstellungen feilen, einfach mal bissle Zeit investieren, eine Einstellung ändern, schaun was bringts an FPS kurz in der Stadt rumlaufen, nächste Einstellung vornehmen.

5. Den Arbeitspeicher auf mindestens 3GB, am besten auf 4GB erhöhen. Gerade in sehr gut besuchten Zonen, landet viel im Arbeitsspeicher, Spieler und Umgebungstexturen.

Ich denke die 5 Tipps könnten dich schonmal ein wenig weiter bringen

Gruß


----------



## Angel80 (6. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise sollte die Konfig ausreichen.
Ich selber hab 2GB RAM, einen X2 5000+ und eine 8500GT. Die 1950 GT von dir dürfte leistungsmäßig stärker sein als meine.
In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Zieh dir mal den aktuellsten Treiber für deine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Topsecret (6. Juni 2008)

Zwischen ausreichen und optimal liegen Welten, und wie gesagt nicht immer ist der neuste Treiber der beste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem weißt du was er noch an Addons, und Programmen am laufen hat ??


----------



## poTTo (6. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> 1. Da gehste mal auf Start > Ausführen und gibst dxdiag ein.
> Dann kommt ein Fenster dass bestätigst du mit JA.
> Jetzt geht ein großes Fenster auf, dort klickst du oben rechts auf den Reiter "Weitere Hilfe".
> Dann den Button "Außer Kraft setzen.." hier setzen wir den Punkt auf "Wert für Außerkraftsetzung" und geben in das Fenster die Mhz Zahl ein die der Monitor kann, bei TFTs eigendlich immer 75 und bei den alten Röhrenbildschirmen, kann es mehr sein.
> ...



zu
1. ist quatsch, da TFTs nur mit 60Hz arbeiten, es gibt dort keinen Bildaufbau wie bei Röhrenmonitoren (CRTs) das mit 75Hz ist nur durch bestimmt Treiber durch den Hersteller"möööglkich", also 75Hz und TFT ist Käse !

zu
5. 3GB RAM oder am besten 4GB, ebenfalls unnötig. Warum soll er mehr Ram kaufen, und dann noch 3 GB ?!?! Also Windows 32Bit kann bis zu 3.5GB verwalten, der Rest fällt weg, 64Bit Betriebssystem können wenn 4 GB eingebaut, diese auch verwalten. Gut soviel zur Technik. Kurz zu meinem System ::


X2 4200+ mit 2GB DDR800 (Corsair XMS) und 8800GT, da ruckelt nichts, aber wirklich nichts ! und 6x AA an und alles Details auch High, kurze Wackler zählen nicht, da der TE von dauerruckeln spricht.

Ergo, das liegt nicht an seinem Arbeitsspeicher. Ich würd mal alle Treiber schön deinstallieren, und einmal frisch draufziehen. ggsf. auch mal nen ältene grafiktreiber testen (versuch mal die omegatreiber) chipsatzttreiber ebenfalls nicht vergessen und mach DX 9 vielleicht auch mal frisch machen.

Wenn das getan ist, wie es mein Vorposter geschrieben hat in den Städten mal versch. einstellungen. Ganz wichtig "VSYNC" ausstellen und AA mal auf 1x, kann man ja immer weiter nach oben schieben.


gruss

poTTo


---edit---

Ich hab da grad was entdeckt :: 

Festplatte IBM-DPTA-371020 (10 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/66)

Da ist aber nicht deine Systemplatte mit Windows drauf oder??? ATA 66, biserl langsam und 10GB die ist ja schonein wenig älter. und da ist auch nicht zufälligerweise WOW drauf installiert oder ? ich mein 1,7GB frei, mit "Auslagerungsdatei" kein wunder das es dann ruckwelt !


----------



## Angel80 (6. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Zwischen ausreichen und optimal liegen Welten, und wie gesagt nicht immer ist der neuste Treiber der beste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mag ja sein. Aber wenn ich mit meiner Konfig WOW flüssig spielen kann (alle Details auf max.) dann sollte es bei ihm auch klappen. Gut die CPU ist etwas älter. Der entscheiden Faktor hier ist aber immer die Grafikkarte. Entweder ist die zu schwach (dürfte hier nicht der Fall sein) oder es liegt am Treiber.
3GB oder gar 4GB bringen nicht soviel an Schub.


----------



## Ocian (6. Juni 2008)

In diesem Forenbeitrag wird erklärt wie man seinen Ping verbessern kann, dabei steigert man auch seine FPS.
Bitte komplett lesen, da es verschiedene Ansetze gibt die besprochen werden.

Hier der Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41078&hl=


----------



## poTTo (6. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> In diesem Forenbeitrag wird erklärt wie man seinen Ping verbessern kann, dabei steigert man auch seine FPS.
> Bitte komplett lesen, da es verschiedene Ansetze gibt die besprochen werden.
> 
> Hier der Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41078&hl=



Sry @ Mod: Aber der Ping (ms = millisekunden hat etwas mit der Bandbreite seiner DLS Leitung zu tun, oder der konfiguration seines Routers) hat rein gar nicht mit den FPS (frames per second) zu tun. Naja, außer er hat nen Ping von 1000ms, dan ruckelt es is ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (6. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Sry @ Mod: Aber der Ping (ms = millisekunden hat etwas mit der Bandbreite seiner DLS Leitung zu tun, oder der konfiguration seines Routers) hat rein gar nicht mit den FPS (frames per second) zu tun



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, das man von Ping, nicht gleich auf die FPS schließen sollte.
Aber dadurch das der Ping verbessert wird, kommen die Daten der anderen nutzer schneller an, erst wenn diese eingetroffen sind wird der Frame erst erstellt.
Klar brigt der Guide nicht den gleichen effekt bei den FPS wie beim Ping, jedoch ist es eine leichte verbesserung von 5-10 Frames, was beim TE ja schon eine Steigerung von über 100% in Raidinstanzen dastellen würde.


----------



## poTTo (6. Juni 2008)

Naja, dazu sollte er mal sein Latenzwerte posten.

Mal sehen wann der TE mal Feedback gibt. Sind ja schon einige Tipps hier angehäuft. Ich tippe aber immer noch auch die langsame 10GB systemHDD mit nur 1,7GB freiem Speicher. Denn ist sein RAM voll fängt Windows an auf der Platte auszulagern und da dort nur 1,7GB zur Verfügung stehen *oO*

BTW : Faster Ping :: ich werd mir das mal anschauen zu hause, schaut interessant auc, naja hab so'n 60er Ping meist eigentlich OK, spiel ja kein CS mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruss


----------



## mekka84 (6. Juni 2008)

nein also die ist windoof drauf wow ist auf der anderen platte. habe den neuen ati treiber auf der karte werde mal ältere testen. habe mal zum test nur wow laufen lassen alles andere ausgeschaltet hat nichts gebracht. dann die auflösung von 1280*1024 runter auf 800*600 aber war immer noch das gleich was ich schon eigenartig finde.


----------



## poTTo (6. Juni 2008)

hm... war der Fehler denn von anfang an oder hatr er sich eingeschlichen ? Wieviel fps hattest du vorher als alles noch i.O. gewesen ist ? irgend ne neues Software (Firewall ect.) installiert, also seit dem die fps einbußen?

Versuch mal deine C: Partition zu entmüllen, also mach da mal ordentlich Platz, so dass du 5GB mal freischaufelst, auslageungsdatei hat so 2-3GB und WinXP allein brauch so 1-1,5GB wenns installiertst. Nach dem entmüllen defragmentier die Platte mal ordentlich. Und teste danach mal ob sich etwas gebessert hat !

Und wenn du ältere Treiber nimmst, geh auf http://www.omegadrivers.net  und probier die mal, die sind optimiert und besser wie der standart von ATI !


----------



## Ralsaar (6. Juni 2008)

Intel Celeron D 336, die Dinger sind nicht gerade als Gamer-CPU bekannt, und die Graka iss auch reichlich schwach. Glaub net das du da mit Tuning von Einstellungen oder anderen Treibern viel machen kannst..., zumindest nicht so wie du vielleicht erwartest....
mfg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was meinst du eigentlich mit: 
Grafikkarte ATI Radeon X1950 GT Secondary (512 M
Grafikkarte ATI Radeon X1950 GT (512 M

secondary? hast du 2 drin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mekka84 (6. Juni 2008)

Ralsaar schrieb:


> Intel Celeron D 336, die Dinger sind nicht gerade als Gamer-CPU bekannt, und die Graka iss auch reichlich schwach. Glaub net das du da mit Tuning von Einstellungen oder anderen Treibern viel machen kannst..., zumindest nicht so wie du vielleicht erwartest....
> mfg...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poTTo (6. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
poTTo


----------

